

Open Letter to Jeff Bezos From ex-Washington Post Staffer Kara Swisher  - weisser
http://allthingsd.com/20130807/dear-jeff-bezos-heres-what-i-saw-as-an-analog-nobody-in-the-mailroom-of-the-washington-post/?utm_content=buffer100b7&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

======
MysticFear
Open novel...

~~~
philtar
And this is why traditional media is dying

